# Lye



## taipantoo

You can make it with hardwood ashes and water.


----------



## odfrank

When I used to boil frames in it, I think I bought it at the supermarket.


----------



## Dick Allen

Betterbee sells Red Devil brand lye, but I imagine it has to be shipped HazMat. It's not as common in the stores as it once was. I took Betterbee's basic soapmaking class last March, and the instructor advised against using products like Drano because she thought they contained other ingredients besides lye. 

I found some in Lowe's. It's sold as Roebic brand crystal drain opener. On the back of the container is the statement: "Roebic Crystal Drain Opener is 100% sodium hydroxide (caustic soda)." As I remember, it was located in the household cleaners section of the store.


----------



## berkshire bee

google lye an you will get a list of suppliers. Camden grey has one with the lowest prices. I've gotten mine at Betterbee. These are sodium hydroxide. If you make it with wood ash I believe you get potassium hydroxide. From what I've read the thing with making your own is it's hard to control the strength.

So I checked out camden grey and there were two complaints about them. One was about poor quality of essential oils, and bugs in their herbs. Also complaints about bad service etc. One person said they would only buy containers from them. Anyone ever dealt with them?


----------



## nutso

*Lye source*

I've bought from these folks - they're fast, professional, and their prices are competitive. Their shipping rates are quite reasonable - the best deal is to make one order to maximize the cost of shipping since there's a pretty broad range of pounds that ship for the same dollars. Seems like a lot of companies make some of their money on shipping.

Hollie Mulhaupt CEO
Texas Herbal Body Solutions
http://www.texasherbalbodysolutions.com
Texas Natural Supply
http://www.texasnaturalsupply.com
1-866-975-9753 Toll Free
512-266-8141 (Locally in Austin, TX)
512- 266-0929 Fax

Good luck!


----------



## Bizzybee

Ace hardware has it.


----------



## Grant

I'm in the same boat. I'm going to try to make soap this winter, mostly for my farmer's market stand in the summer. Likely make some plain soap (what ignorant people called "lye soap," but technically, it's ALL lye soap), some honey & oatmeal.

I have been inspired by Susan Miller Cavitch's "The Soapmaker's Companion." I'm shopping for wholesale lots of oils right now.

My lye source is the local farm supply store. They sell three-pound buckets of 100% lye in the plumbing section for opening sewer tile, along with the conventional 18-ounce can for opening drains (around $3.79). Rumor has it that Red Devil quit selling ley at Wal-mart and the grocery stores SUPPOSEDLY because the drug dealers were buying it to make meth. 

I guess it's a secret that meth dealers don't shop at farm supply stores.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary

Lazy Bee sells it for a good price. My mom makes soaps with out hive products and faced the same problem when they made it illeagle to sell it in most stores! here's a link to their site: http://www.lazybeestudio.com/ They have the best price we've found yet.

-Nathanael


----------



## berkshire bee

I just went to the site but when I tried to link to soap making supplies from 2 different places it said page is not here?


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary

berkshire bee said:


> I just went to the site but when I tried to link to soap making supplies from 2 different places it said page is not here?


Sent them an e-mail. It looks like they could have a broken link there.


----------



## Joel

Be certain with Lye you also buy all the safety equipment reccommended in most of the soap books. It is caustic and volatile if a mistake is made such as adding water to the lye vs the other way around, splashed in your eyes, on your skin or onto the counter top where you prepare it.

Chef, I'll get those other items to you right after Christmas, if I actually survive.


----------



## Chef Isaac

no problem Joel!


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary

received this from Lazy Bee this evening:

_Nathanael:

Thank you for your thoughtful note. Unfortunately, at this time, we are not offering soap supplies for general sales. Obviously, there were still a few dead links in the menus which we needed to remove. Thanks for the heads up! We will offer some supplies, in limited quantities, in our retail store, to local or current customers—but, not via the website.

In an effort to continue our focus on the manufacture of quality products, we have begun the process of spinning off our bee supply business to become Blue Sky Bee Supply. Blue Sky will continue to offer the same quality bee supplies, as Lazy Bee begins to transfer the business over to Blue Sky in 2008. Blue Sky will expand the offering of products even further with some exciting new items of its own. Blue Sky’s new catalog will be available late January and will be distributed with Bee Culture soon after to east coast subscribers and available for PDF download via its website.

It is likely that Blue Sky will have a limited offering of specialty products, such as lip balm tubes, a few soap/candle supplies, lye, etc. in the future.

Please do not hesitate to contact us any time with questions or special requests.

Happy Holidays!

Respectfully,

Melanie Seal
Owner, Lazy Bee, LTD_

It's too bad we can't get lye from them anymore... Oh well. Hope that helps some of you.

-Nathanael


----------



## Chef Isaac

I would say that the owners of Lazy Bee, Jamie and Melanie, are very nice people!! I love dealing with them.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary

Chef Isaac said:


> I would say that the owners of Lazy Bee, Jamie and Melanie, are very nice people!! I love dealing with them.


Don't get my post wrong, we were very pleased with their service, and will definitely look into their Blue Sky business! They were a big help with the lye, since it's really hard to get it here in SC ever since some restrictive legislature has passed.


----------



## Chef Isaac

Would you like me to talk with Jamie about it?


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary

Chef Isaac said:


> Would you like me to talk with Jamie about it?


Actually we've been in touch through e-mail, so I think I may try to work something out. Thanks though!


----------



## Bizzybee

Why so hard to get in SC? You can get it easily at all the Ace Hardware stores.

You can get it in bulk here in SC, Cayce I believe they are located.

http://chemistrystore.com/Sodium_Hydroxide.htm


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary

Bizzybee said:


> Why so hard to get in SC? You can get it easily at all the Ace Hardware stores.
> 
> You can get it in bulk here in SC, Cayce I believe they are located.
> 
> http://chemistrystore.com/Sodium_Hydroxide.htm


Didn't know that, Bizzybee. Thanks!


----------



## AllFloridaBee

biodiesel makers use lye, so you might be able to split costs if you can find someone local.


----------



## Meadow Stone Farm

*mass...*

if you are in MA just get it from Astro Chemical in Springfield. It comes in 50# bags.


----------



## berkshire bee

what do they get for 50 lbs? That would make an awful lot of soap. With the government the way it is these days it would seem like you'd need some special kind of permit or something to buy that much at once.


----------



## baldwinbees

i buy mine at a chemical supply company.It's about $30 for a 50#bag.you need your DL&have to fill out a form explaining your use for it.


----------



## HONEYDEW

way to dig up a 4 year old post...:0


----------



## Fuzzy

"Where do I buy the lye?"

Ebay -- Search for Sodium Hydroxide -- Can't miss it


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch

We make a lot of cold process soaps and get all our lye from AAA Chemicals. I have spent a lot of time searching for the cheapest lye (including shipping) and these guys have it, their lye is top notch stuff, and their containers are great (we buy the 2lb bottles, 6-8 at a time, which last all year).

http://www.aaa-chemicals.com/sodium-hydroxide.html


----------

